# drive way help



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

OK heres the deal; the house next door was just sold and the Realtor, family friend, asked me to plow the drive. The driveway is steep but not all that long and has a 90 degree turn at the top. Here in wester PA we have about 8 inches of snow on the ground but we have also have had temps in the 40's last couple of days . Today I attempted to make my way up in my jeep to price it but couldn't make it up, it was like a sheet of ice. Should I plow with my garden tractor ( I think it will handle it ), then salt; sand or tell her no thanks? I think that removing the snow on top of the ice will only make things worse but something needs to be done.... please help! 

thanks

andy


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Do you have a spreader? Drive up as far as you can and backdrag. Then drive up backwards putting down some salt/sand. Repeat. Charge accordingly.

This is exactly how I got a very good account. Guy with a 1/2 ton and 7.5' plow couldn't get up it. Called me for the one ton and sander. I could drive right up it so I got it for a 1" trigger - plowing and sanding.


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

what sort of jeep u got? does your property border the neighbor? if it does use an open spot if you have one (no fence etc.) and drive the tractor straight down and sand behind you. on my drive way i cant get up it if its icey so i go up the lawn on the side of in and plow down, i dont have a sander on the tractor so i just throw it down when i'm done.

ps. if you have questions on plowing with the tractor i might be able to help.:waving:


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks guys, I have a '92 Cherokee with 187,000 miles. It runs like a champ but has to many miles for a lift and plow in my opinion... So they'll have to wait. Anyway there is a split rail fence about half the length of the driveway but plenty of room to stack snow at the bottom. So I will plow down the drive but should I salt and sand or sand? And what to charge, I used to plow it for the former owners for $35 bucks every 2 inches and it would take me 40 minutes or so. My guess is it will take me atleast twice as long and I have never sanded before, so do I buy it in bags at Lowes or Home Depot or hitch up the trailer and drive over to the local concrete supplier? What do I charge for sand? Mark up what I paid for it or give it to them for a little more than I paid for and charge a application charge? 
Evil- I love your tractor, can you post so detail pics of your lift and angle mecs?

This weather sucks, rain and now freezing rain, the only thing it is good for is keeping the lil' kids from from swimming lessons! 

andy


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

a halfton cant get up it what in his truck a 4 banger i have dodge with a 318 i havent had any problems


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

In my opinion the statement "the truck couldn't get up it" is vague. Was it a 4x4, did it have locking rears, what size engine, what type of tires, age of tires, etc?


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

Today is our 5 day in two weeks we haven't had skool so I called up the realistate agent and told her I would plow and bill her later. It took me and hour and 45 minutes to do the entire thing. I salted and told her that If needed I would throw down some sand. 20 minutes ago the new people stopped by and were quite please that they didn't have to trudge through all the snow to get to the house and told me to keep it passable. So we set up a 1 inch trigger or at my discretion.payup What do you guys think I should charge, I am just happy that I have a new driveway and they are really happy. I was thinking along the way off $100. 

Thanks

andy

PS. the tractor did great with 100lbs of salt on the "cargo trunk."


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

$100 bucks for my hour and 45 minutes not the 1" trigger....


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

This is just my opinion, others may differ; I haven't the experience with a tractor. If you can get the hundred for the clean up, thats sounds fair. Then if your able to do it in 45, $60.00 would sound reasonable to me, plus any amount for sand or salt. It's great you got the job and remember, they are going to be your neighbors. I get jobs from a couple realtors occasionally, and they usually blossom into more work from there.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm getting that it took you an hour and a half this time. You expect that 1" would take 45 minutes. Is this drive five miles long? I plow 3" of wet & heavy from a 3/4 mile private road in about ten minutes - round trip. Maybe you're trying to t ake the rate for an experienced person with a 3/4 ton and 8' plow and apply it to a garden tractor and 48" plow? Just as a reference, I'd say $100 is more in line for a mile of single lane for 3" to 6".


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

You guys are probably rite, I have been dreaming alittle to much... Perhaps a hundred dollars was a little steep but this was 8" of wet snow and ice and there is quite a bit of tedious clean up. I was not questioned when I gave the price and did a good job so I am happy and more importantly was asked to come back.

I guess I am getting ahead of myself and making things more complicated than they really are. Thanks for the help and constructive criticism! 

Andy


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

I think 100 is good for the amount of work you put in.   Good job tackling what sounded like a pain in the arse driveway. When you scrape to snow off and its alittle warm out, the ice will melt and salt will help it melt more. You might want to sand it, especially at the bottom so they dont slide into the road.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A $100 sounds good to me, you spent a bit of time there cleaning it up and making it passable.


----------

